
Do bigger or more monitors increase productivity? - segfaultbuserr
https://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/1700/do-bigger-or-more-monitors-increase-productivity
======
JohnFen
I'm not convinced that they do, although it probably depends on exactly what
you're doing.

Personally, I'm a software engineer for my day job, and I engage in complex
software hobby projects in my downtime. At work, I have three large monitors.
At home, I have one small one.

Having the three large monitors at work is very nice, and very convenient.
However, there's no question that I'm more productive at home. So, for me
anyway, if bigger/more monitors increases productivity, that effect is much
smaller than others that are in play.

